# If the height of your day is your Uber rating



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

Than you have no purpose in life.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Minority of Venice said:


> Than you have no purpose in life.


Is THIS the height of Your day ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Minority of Venice said:


> If the height of your day is your Uber rating
> Than you have no purpose in life.


Things we already know.
Your being here telling us useless information must suck knowing you also have no purpose in life.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

What a triggered bunch. Time to get salty!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Minority of Venice said:


> What a triggered bunch. Time to get salty!


Calm down. You have until 2020 to decide if Elizabeth Warren or Bernie Sanders is your choice to rule your life.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Calm down. You have until 2020 to decide if Elizabeth Warren or Bernie Sanders is your choice to rule your life.


I like the fact that Elizabeth Warren is a fake native. I also like the fact that when Bernie Sanders sold out to the Democrats the second he realized that they rigged the primary. So it is a hard choice.???


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Minority of Venice said:


> I like the fact that Elizabeth Warren is a fake native. I also like the fact that when Bernie Sanders sold out to the Democrats the second he realized that they rigged the primary. So it is a hard choice.???


You can begin the recruiting process to convince Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez be your president.
What are you waiting for?


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> You can begin the recruiting process to convince Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez be your president.
> What are you waiting for?
> View attachment 346086


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Calm down. You have until 2020 to decide if Elizabeth Warren or Bernie Sanders is your choice to rule your life.


Isn't Bernie too old to run for office?
He'd be 79 years old next September.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You can begin the recruiting process to convince Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez be your president.
> What are you waiting for?
> View attachment 346086


At least she didnt have the " Crazy Eyes" back then.

" the Eyes are the Windows to the Soul".



Uber's Guber said:


> You can begin the recruiting process to convince Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez be your president.
> What are you waiting for?
> View attachment 346086


I would rather elect one of MY BARTENDERS PRESIDENT
THAN HER !


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I dunno. Socialism might not be that bad. I'd just quit working. No more Uber/Lyft. Just live on the dole. :thumbup:


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I only care if it leads to Deactivation, otherwise, like Uber Pro, it's meaningless.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Depends. How low can your rating be before deactivation?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> I dunno. Socialism might not be that bad. I'd just quit working. No more Uber/Lyft. Just live on the dole. :thumbup:


Ask Greece how thats going.

Take a vacation to Venezuela.
They Need the money !


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Lol! You just stomped on the ant hill. Ants are pissed! Hahahaha haha hahahaha


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Depends. How low can your rating be before deactivation?


Allegedly you can get deactivated for low ratings at 4.64 or below after you've completed 500 rides. You can drop below 4.64 during the first 500 rides without being deactivated for low ratings. That first 500 trips is like a training period. Of course all of what I just said could be inaccurate, changed, or completely different from market to market, but it is what I have heard multiple times across the years.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I dunno. Socialism might not be that bad. I'd just quit working. No more Uber/Lyft. Just live on the dole. :thumbup:


Oh yeah, because socialism is always a wonderful program.... until you run out of other peoples money.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The day I finally hit 4.98 was a very satisfying day.

I have lots of purpose in my life...like reading posts you write, @The Minority of Venice . ?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Calm down. You have until 2020 to decide if Elizabeth Warren or Bernie Sanders is your choice to rule your life.


It sounds like you are resigned to trump losing


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Isn't Bernie too old to run for office?
> He'd be 79 years old next September.


You can legally be POTUS until you're 100.



The Minority of Venice said:


> Than you have no purpose in life.


Is that a problem?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> I only care if it leads to Deactivation, otherwise, like Uber Pro, it's meaningless.


The pax and driver rating systems are a tit-for-tat game that has no basis in qualitative analysis whatsoever. If you're a respectful human being who can drive safely and extend basic social courtesies, you'll do just fine. If you drive like a maniac and have a perpetual chip on your shoulder, you'll probably get no tips (at best) and may get deactivated.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You can begin the recruiting process to convince Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez be your president.
> What are you waiting for?


Whaaat? Is that a picture of her as a kid? So her whole thing boils down to having free dental services for all poor children? That explains everything.



Uber's Guber said:


> Oh yeah, because socialism is always a wonderful program.... until you run out of other peoples money.


Your avatar is not as stupid as he looks.

;>


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Z129 said:


> Allegedly you can get deactivated for low ratings at 4.64 or below after you've completed 500 rides. You can drop below 4.64 during the first 500 rides without being deactivated for low ratings. That first 500 trips is like a training period.


I think -- like everything else Uber does -- they just make it up as they go along. Low ratings will certainly get you on their radar, but there has to be some sort of precipitating event (denying a service animal, sexual assault, accidents galore, etc.) before your account is deactivated for good.

Even a terminally rude driver who can keep the car between the lines and get their passengers around safely will probably do no worse than 4.7 in most markets. Many pax don't rate, and nearly all just want a ride...not perfect companionship from a stranger. It's the drivers who use Uber as a personal dating service who are most at risk for termination.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

oldfart said:


> It sounds like you are resigned to trump losing


Not at all. I don't fall for all those fake-news polls that had Hillary winning by a landslide.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

The Minority of Venice said:


> Than you have no purpose in life.


That's established by merely turning on the app!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I got this message today. Interestingly, my rating has not gone up and I could care less about it. Notice the subliminal threat that it will allow me to "continue" if I keep up the good work. What it doesn't say is that it will "discontinue" me just for a low rating because they won't do that (or so I bet) because its just the low statistics of a few asshole pax.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> That's established by merely turning on the app!


So true.


----------

